# Two Sections



## apple320 (Jan 8, 2010)

Two I got done this am.







Chris


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sweet, what is the first material?


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 8, 2010)

Is there a tutorial on how to do these somewhere?


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 8, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Sweet, what is the first material?



My guess would be ivory celluloid?? 

Looks GREAT Chris!!  Very classy!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 8, 2010)

Chris,
Love the first one.  Nice threads.


----------



## apple320 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Material*

Yes it is a imitation ivory celluloid.   

Warning no smoking around this pen.

The shavings make a great bonfire lol

Chris


----------



## rcflyer23 (Jan 16, 2010)

I am just starting to get interested in doing this kind of pen.  What kind of Tap and Dye set do you recommend and like another is there a tutorial on this somewhere.  I don't mind trial and error but would like a little guidance.  I also was curious where you buy your parts the nib holder, reservoir, etc.  Thanks in advance.  I am going to be doing some pens for an auction at church and would love to do a totally customized pen.


----------

